# Compound tube attachment heads



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

Been using a compound tube with an external head for beding external corners ( tape on beads & flex tape ). Is there such a head that you can use for second coating, what I'm looking for is like an internal corner finisher only reversed . A head that coats both sides of an external corner in one pass with minimal touch ups. 

Thanks


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

When you make one it will be the first. :thumbup: You can box them, Tape Pro/ Blue line works the best because of the fixed axle and inboard wheels.


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

Hawk & Trowel


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

can box them with axle boxes just fine


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I cant help you on this one


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

here is a attachment I made for my tube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iQEPeSmZQg


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Tom Gill, TapePro and I have been developing one for over 2 years . Several prototypes have been tested and we are getting close. It is designed for Mud Set 90 Beads, 

Joe


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Scottish Drywaller said:


> Been using a compound tube with an external head for beding external corners ( tape on beads & flex tape ). Is there such a head that you can use for second coating, what I'm looking for is like an internal corner finisher only reversed . A head that coats both sides of an external corner in one pass with minimal touch ups.
> 
> Thanks


If it's going to happen then Joe and TomG will come up with something!:thumbsup:
Get onto Belmore and ask him for some TT mudset beads without the I-beam! 
Takes a while to get into them but after that its all good!:thumbup:


----------

